

Wasabi: The ??? Parts - tptacek
http://jacob.jkrall.net/wasabi-the-parts/

======
jstanley
Would help to explain what Wasabi is. I have never heard of it and from
briefly looking around on this site, I still don't understand what it is.

~~~
ygra
[http://jacob.jkrall.net/wasabi-the-
parts/introduction.html](http://jacob.jkrall.net/wasabi-the-
parts/introduction.html) this doesn't suffice? It's the very first chapter.

~~~
jstanley
Only by the end of the third paragraph does it even become apparent that
Wasabi is a programming language.

------
nvader
Is Wasabi available for people to play with? Maybe open sourcing it would save
it, if only as an academic or historical curiosity.

~~~
krallja
You have to try pretty hard: the compiler and runtime are available in closed-
source form for FogBugz For Your Server installations, in the Accessories
directory.

I'm also planning on open sourcing the new Roslyn-based code generator. I
don't currently have any plans to open-source the rest of it.

